# Fey/Dreaming buffer adventure



## gideonpepys (Jul 22, 2012)

This is one of two threads in which I hope to make use of the magnificent resource that is the EN Publishing message boards to garner ideas for my campaign.

This thread orginated in this very same way: I stole the original idea from another DM.  Since the start of the campaign, our party leader's wife has been pregnant with a child who (unbeknownst to him) she promised to hand over to a fey entity many years ago, to ensure her husband's safe return from Yerasol IV.

I now want to run a buffer adventure in which this sidequest comes to a head:

Korrigan's wife has performed a ritual to place herself in stasis to the effect that her son will never be born (in order not to have to hand him over to the fey).

My initial idea is that the players must cross into the dreaming with the help of the Vekeshi Mystics, seek help from the Unseen Court (in the form of permission to deal with this issue), and then in some way challenge whatever entity K's wife has made her bargain with.  (I'm thinking a Banderhobb.)

I'm also planning to reveal that she has been 'rainmade': the entity had _nothing_ to do with Korrigan's safe return.

What I'm looking for are some ideas about how to handle the dreaming, the fey and the unseen court.  Who/what should my players encounter?  Who is the local 'fey leader', and does it even work like that?

A fey/dreaming brainstorm might take my campaign into fresh territory - as it has done on several occasions in the past thanks to these boards!


----------

